# Poole: Healing by Anointing with Oil? (James 5:14)



## dildaysc (Mar 19, 2016)

http://matthewpoole.net/?p=1755


----------



## Kurt Steele (Mar 20, 2016)

This does not make sense to be how he calls this "useless". This is Scripture which James wrote. I am interested in dialogue on this topic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 20, 2016)

The term "useless" does not appear anywhere in that article. Perhaps you misread?

The article is fairly detailed, going into what the text means and does not mean, according to a variety of interpreters; along with objections or proposals, and answers from the standpoint of the author.


----------

